# Jordan river



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My son works close to the Jordan river (10808 S river front pkwy )- is it worth it for him to go down and fish at lunch or. after work ? If so what would he be targeting ?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it "worth it"...sure. I mean it's, go fishin or hang at the office..hum? Catfish would be his main target, but a guy might hook up an occasional white bass.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There are some community ponds near there he should try out as well. Between 10600 and 11400 on the west side of the river but near the bank


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I would definitely tell him to go for it. The Jordan river is the states ultimate "pot luck". (way) Back when I was a kid, we caught rainbow and brown trout, channel cats, bullheads, bluegills, green sunfish, white bass, walleyes, suckers, carp, crappies, chubs, and probably a couple more species I forgot about out of there. Now you can also catch koi, small goldfish, snapping turtles, and apparently, an occasional pacu or piranha as well. Up until a decade ago, my largest walleye came out of the Jordan. He might find a body or two as well. 

He should give it a try and see what he comes up with.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

appreciate it


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Half a worm with enough weight to hold bottom. I use to kill a lot of time in that area catching suckers, just gotta learn when to set the hook.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> There are some community ponds near there he should try out as well. Between 10600 and 11400 on the west side of the river but near the bank


There's also a pond just east of the river just off 10000 south; took my kids there all the time and fished the pond and the river. Several trout, tons of bluegill, the occasional catfish and a couple white bass. They love it there!


----------

